# How much will you pay for convience?



## Characins (Sep 25, 2008)

Just out of curiosity...

How much would you pay for convience?

Would you rather pay, lets say...

$0.50 a month for dry ferts. They take some time to mix up, and you have to more or less figure out your own dosing regime, but they are cheap.

or

$1.50 a month for liqiud ferts. No mixing, just reading the instructions on the bottle, measuring it out and pouring it in the tank.

or

$3 a month for a new, very convient way of dosing, something that hasn't been invented yet, but just for curiosity.. Something that is just premeasured, something you can just drop in the filter or drop in a cup of water and pour in the tank every other day. Probably 2-5x the price, but more convient.

How much would you pay for convient fertilizers?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Dry dosing is so cheap that 2x's isn't much to me. Convience means consistency, which is cheaper in the long run, considering plant health and growth. One algae bout can cost a lot in excel, time, etc.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I voted cheapest. I also enjoy the control of dry ferts, experimenting with different ratios and methods, and doing things myself in general. Convenience is for the weak! Or, you know, people with real jobs and better things to think about


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Rather than convenient, how about self maintaining? Set & forget is worth $3, but every other day maintenance isn't worth $2.50 more than dry ferts.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I do not find dry dosing my ferts as less convenient than using liquid ferts. You have to measure both. One is capfuls or squirts, the other small spoons. No diff' to me.


----------



## Characins (Sep 25, 2008)

rich815 said:


> I do not find dry dosing my ferts as less convenient than using liquid ferts. You have to measure both. One is capfuls or squirts, the other small spoons. No diff' to me.


But you have to experiment with dry ferts to find your ideal.

Liquid has it written on the back.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, to me using liquid nitrogen isn't more convenient than adding 1 dash of KNO3 for instance. I only had to look at the fertilator to know that a dash is equivalent to 1/8 of a teaspoon or .65 grams.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm I have tried several methods. For me, the liquid is a tiny bit simpler than measuring dry ferts, only because of multiple tanks.

However I'm still mixing my own, which makes it cheapest way. I voted the second one because I usually pay a bit more for convenience....there just aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Since I am just starting I have to say convenience for now, but I voted cheapest for when I gain more experience.


----------



## SniperLk (May 25, 2008)

Mixing my bottle of KNO3 and KH2PO4 takes me 3min every month, that's not a lot...


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I just ordered my second batch of dry ferts. Cost was 20 bucks. I would not spend more as I see no reason, like others have said it's pretty simple


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I am tired of never knowing if I am adding the correct amount of dry ferts. Next tank I'm going with pfertz.


----------



## SniperLk (May 25, 2008)

vancat said:


> I am tired of never knowing if I am adding the correct amount of dry ferts. Next tank I'm going with pfertz.


Well maybe it's gonna be the same... You're free to make your Flourish Nitrogen/Phosphate or Easy Life Nitrogen/Phosphate with your dry ferts, and then dose as recommended by the brands.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

vancat said:


> I am tired of never knowing if I am adding the correct amount of dry ferts. Next tank I'm going with pfertz.


That's just it. It does not really matter that much. Good CO2 levels, not overfeeding and keeping good maintenance on your filters matter MUCH more than being off a little on the dry ferts.

It's your money though....


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

To me, dry ferts are more convenient than liquid. I havent had to run outt to Bobs Aquarium, Petsmart, opr Petco for fertilizer in years. I get bags of dry ferts. I mix my stuff up once a month or two. And I squirt it in every other day or so. I makes me water changes, and I squirts me ferts.

I at one time had the liquid premade stuff. It seemed as it was all different doses and sizes that I was always in need of a new bottle of this or that. My sister uses commercial bottles and her plants are as good as mine so that isnt the issue. It costs her more, but she doesnt have to scoop a powder into a bottle and add water. Really you dont even have to add it to water, I also drop it into my filter area after the water runs out of the pads to let it circulate and go into the aquarium as it dissolves.


----------



## c_sking (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey convenience is the only way I can go other wise I might as well stack my tanks in the garage. 
I have done the dry stuff where it is always the same or is it. Weights according to measuring sticks showing minute differences so I went wet and it is much easier for me to deal with. Yes your right about the differences with the pump. This is only for my sick little mind that gets way to OC about stupid stuff. 
Now I am not saying that either way is better than another but I like a liquid regime. Dont seem to find the time to pre mix and when it is time its always how much of what wait thats not right....etc. Oh a dosing pumps here I come


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I mix my dry ferts up in to bottles with DI H2O, and they last a couple months or more of dosing. 3 bottles dosing 1ml for every 2L of column for standard EI makes the entire system dead easy to use and remember.

I would pay more for lab grade accuracy and tested batches with high quality test kits, if nothing for the peace of mind. I would not pay for home mixed ferts on a palm scale; I do that my self already.

-Philosophos


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know if every other day would be that much more convient. However if you could come up with something that you could drop in the filter once a week, WOW, I would be all over that for my customers. When you try to explain fertilizing the plants, most people get the glassy eyed look and never try. If I could say: Here put this in once a week (or however often), they would at least try it and have some success.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

How is that different that running PPS-Classic/Pro? You still would have to drop something into the tank. Keep in mind that EI/PPS doesn't have to be a strict regiment even Tom Barr admits to fudging it with good results.

It would be just a matter of not overdosing using EI figure out how much the tank needs for a week and dose only twice in one week.

- Brad


----------

